# Excersize in Foil



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

I've made this lure for "The Rookie" ,to chase striped bass. It is an Atlantic Menhaden, or Bunker which is a common baitfish. I thought you might like to see a lure entirely covered in foil. Hope you like it!

Douglas


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Now thats a supernice one Douglas, almost looks like you coated a live one !!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Doug- all I can say is, superb work - How long is it? pete


----------



## JBlaze (Feb 8, 2008)

What does it like for dinner!


----------



## JBlaze (Feb 8, 2008)

What does it like to eat!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

row, your best yet and thats saying something, just a flawless beauty!!

Etch


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

WOW Doug!!!!!! Incredible work. I know some muskies that would like to take a crack at that!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work as usual, Doug. That thing ought to really hum with that stainless steel lip!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

that looks amazing! What are you using to get the texture in the rear section? 

And I take it you aren't using HVAC tape? Seems too thick to get that kind of detail. Thanks.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That thing just winked at me! Great looking bait!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

The detail in the gill plate and the eye is just incredible. Great job!!


----------

